# T5s..



## Mercy-Leigh

hiii everyone.

Im new to this forum and was wondering whether any of you have tried the NEW forza t5 Superstrength ones which have come out in the past week or so.

They have :: eph blend 500mg, caffine 200mg, apsirin 30mg

Ingredients: Eph, Caffeine, Methylsynephrine, Citrus Aurantium, Phenylethylamine, Yohimbe 8% Extract, Hoodia, Theobromine, Chromium 10% (white), Dicalcium Phosphate, White Willow Bark, Green Tea Extract, Unidex.


----------



## Bomb

Their site is kinda misleading, if you read the customer feedback, one minute they say it has more eph and caffeine, then they say you can't compare them to T5.

I'm unconvinced they contain eph.

I'd say the above contents are accurate apart from the eph...

Ingredients: Caffeine(1), Methylsynephrine(2), Citrus Aurantium(2), Phenylethylamine, Yohimbe 8% Extract, Hoodia, Theobromine(1), Chromium 10% (white), Dicalcium Phosphate, White Willow Bark, Green Tea Extract(1), Unidex.

(1) = All Essentially Caffeine

(2) = Both eessentially the same.

If the mix ABOVE included Ephedrine, it would be worth its weight in gold.

If it was true and it contained ephedrine, how come they make their own ECA Stacks but they can't make their own eph tablets ?


----------



## Ash91

just bought some of these myself apparentley theres 60mg eph in them mate.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

yer im waiting for mine to come. i will keep you updated on how they go.


----------



## Bomb

I got mine 29th June and they almost certainly don't contain eph.

edit: I hit 8 instead of 9.


----------



## tedder

If you bought these and they didnt contain ephedrine then surely you cud add 30mg of eph to it ??


----------



## tourian

they contain the herbal alternative to eph


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

Yer this is my 1st proper day of taking them and im more hungry then ever. drank 3 pints of water so far.


----------



## Bomb

They don't contain Ma Huang or Sida Cordi since both are like army camo colours, and the contents are white, so def not herbal versions of eph.

I think they contain the above ingedrients except for the ephedrine, because I didn't get diddy dick syndrome off them, didn't get shakes, I did get a fair whack of heat so they are DEF a thermogenic.

Tedder if you can get 30mg Eph tabs then yes, open the capsules and push one in, and your on a winner, but without that they are average to me.


----------



## ghostlybadge

got mine through last saturday when my last supply of t5's run out and i can say they do not contain the levels of ephedrine the old ones had which was 60mg. Did not get the shakes or the dry mouth and hunger is alot higher but the sweat i had off them is higher than on the old ones it was dripping off me in work today.

will see how they go


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

ive got to say these are SH*te!!!

My 3rd day of using them i got a bad water and kidney infection. passing blood for a good 24 hours was in AGONY. ( i have questioned whether these t5s could have caused this on the site but they havent approved my question!!. )

(i drink loaads of water aswell. 2-4 litres a day and i have never had a water of kidney infection before.)

Hunger is more so then ever... Glad i didnt get the 120 caps.

Im just going to go back to gettin the T5s i originally got off ebay at least my hunger was kept at bay.

DO NOT RECOMMENED THESE.


----------



## ghostlybadge

bassline boy said:


> all these so called wheight loss tabs on the shelf are a load of junk just get some real effs and swallow them down with a black coffie bing job done dont waste money on over the counter hyped up junk:0


the old forza t5's were amazing and they had 60mg of real eff in them which made me feel spaced out as **** but the weight would come off and the hunger would be kept at bay.

i got 120 of the things but sold 60 of them last night which i am happy with.


----------

